# How do I remove a front springer from the frame on a sears or murray MX bike or screamer



## jrcarz (Oct 25, 2020)

I appreciate any help on this. 
Thanks


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 25, 2020)

With no picture it's difficult. If it's like this one





You pry the cap off one end of the rod that runs through the spring.  Pull the rod out and the rest is obvious. When it's time to put it back together, get some new star lock axle caps for a 1/2" axle and put them on in place of the old ones that were destroyed when you pried them off.


----------

